# Has anyone tried Flint river Ranch food



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi All! I just bought Bella some new food, and as always I am paranoid. Has anyone tried Flint River Ranch with their babies? Bella seems to love it, she had quit eating the brand I was using. However, if anyone has had experience with this brand, i would love to know what you think.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a really good brand. My neighbor feeds it to his dog. It is just as good as Innova.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I ordered that for Peanut, but the little bugger wouldn't eat it. It's a really good food though.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Im feeling better, its so nice to have somewhere to go for advice. Everyone I know has huge dogs and their advice is sweet, but its so much better to be able to talk with other Maltese moms! If I worried about my own health half as much as I do Bella's, I would live forever


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I used it for about 3 years for my first Maltese--he loved it, did very well on it, and it was easy for him to digest. It was the only food for a long time that didn't trigger his IBS and pancreatitis. It was also highly recommended by his vet, and also by the UC Davis vet nutritionist. I wanted to use it for my two Maltese now, but the kibble is too hard for them to bite into, and it didn't soften well in water. 
Quincymom


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@May 18 2005, 03:45 PM
> *I used it for about 3 years for my first Maltese--he loved it, did very well on it, and it was easy for him to digest. It was the only food for a long time that didn't trigger his IBS and pancreatitis. It was also highly recommended by his vet, and also by the UC Davis vet nutritionist.  I wanted to use it for my two Maltese now,  but the kibble is too hard for them to bite into, and it didn't soften well in water.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63298*


[/QUOTE]
Hmm.. It's weird that Tuffy can't digest it that well since your guy could. Tuffy doesn't have colitis or IBS which was my first thought when he started having tummy problems, the vet ruled those two out after tests so he has always suspected his food but I wasn't so sure.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

"Hmm.. It's weird that Tuffy can't digest it that well since your guy could. Tuffy doesn't have colitis or IBS which was my first thought when he started having tummy problems, the vet ruled those two out after tests so he has always suspected his food but I wasn't so sure." 

Dogs, like people are different in how they react to foods. Maybe FRR just doesn't agree with Tuffy, I would switch him back to a food that he digests well. Also, I did try a fish based food with Oliver, (not FRR), and he had terrible gas on that, even though he never had diarrhea with it. It could be the fish and chips formula that is affecting Tuffy? 
Quincymom


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i've heard good things about flint river ranch food


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup has been on a mix of FRR and another kibble for 3-4 years. i usually mix it with chicken soup brand or nature's recipe for toy breeds (when i can find it). no reason why i mix it particularly, but sometimes the buttercup goes thru "fasting" periods and she might pick out one kind of kibble over the other. it could just be all in MY head, too. who knows. she doesnt complain... empty bowls pretty much every night. LOL. 

ann marie and the "kibble with cheese, and supersize those fries, please" buttercup


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@May 18 2005, 09:43 PM
> *the buttercup has been on a mix of FRR and another kibble for 3-4 years.  i usually mix it with chicken soup brand or nature's recipe for toy breeds
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63403*


[/QUOTE]

I have also been mixing it with Chicken Soup brand. Bella eats both, and now I'm feeling I made a good decision, because she eats throughout the day, not just when I'm eating. I feel like she hated her original food, I feel kind of rotten for taking so long to switch to something else







but at least its obvious now that she loves her new food


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy+May 24 2005, 10:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have also been mixing it with Chicken Soup brand. Bella eats both, and now I'm feeling I made a good decision, because she eats throughout the day, not just when I'm eating. I feel like she hated her original food, I feel kind of rotten for taking so long to switch to something else







but at least its obvious now that she loves her new food








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64719
[/B][/QUOTE]

I mix the chicken soup with Prairie. It is also on the Whole Dog Journal top 10 list. Have you tried it?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab+May 25 2005, 04:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I mix the chicken soup with Prairie. It is also on the Whole Dog Journal top 10 list. Have you tried it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65218
[/B][/QUOTE]
I haven't tried Prairie myself, since bella is finally eating well, i guess i will stick to this plan as long as I can







The Whole Dog Journal is pretty reliable though


----------

